# Ist attempt at IUI



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

I am new to this site and not quite sure where I should be posting this message.  I just wanted to know if anyone has any success stories from their 1st attempt at IUI with Gonal F 75iu and PCOS.

I am on day 7 and have my first scan Thursday.  I fell pregnant on Clomid last year but m/c at 9 weeks.

Xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeni77!

Am on my first iui (on 2ww) so don't have a success story myself but if you join in the IUI girls TTC thread there have been a few successes on there in the last couple of days  ! I have found this website a life saver over the last couple of weeks and i'm sure you'll find it just as helpful, it is nice to have people there who are going through the exact same thing as you are and understand the rollercoaster of emotions you are feeling  

Good luck with your scan on Thursday   

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks so much, it is such a relief to speak to other people going through exactly the same thing.  When is your 2ww up?  Were you also taking Gonal F?

Jen77
Xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

No i was injecting puregon, not sure what the difference is, do you inject Gonal F? 

I test on 1st August which feels like 2 years away  

How are you feeling about it all? i found it all very daunting (still do) and drove myself nuts googling so have forced myself to stop doing that and just stick to ff now!! Everyone is really friendly supportive and a wealth of information.

 xxx


----------



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, Gonal F is injections.  Nowhere near as bad as I expected though.  I have also been obsessed with Google, looking up anything and everything to do with IUI.  It finally drove me mad last week so decided to join FF and feel better already  

I am feeling quite positive about it all but don't want to get my hopes up as i don't know how I will cope with more disapointment.

I will feel better Thursday (hopefully) when I know that the injections are working.  They have had to give me the lowest dose though because of the PCOS to avoid OHSS so I am just hoping its enough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the dose they monitor you quite closely. I was on the lowest dose of Puregon and only injecting every other day because when i was on clomid i overstimulated on 50mg and after a week i was ready for insemination! 

Stay positive   xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Jenni, 

How did your scan go today?

xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jen ,

Just wanted to say hello and come and join us on the iui ttc thread its a lovely thread and you may find support or a cycle buddie. How did your scan go today? Hope the gonal f is working for you. I was on gonal f injections too but i was a slow responder so they had to up my dose. if you have any questions ask away and me and shemonkey will do our best to help x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi ladies

tobe & Jeni - just wondering if your cons talked to you about the diff IUI meds - Gonal-F / Puregon / Menopur - and why you were better suited to Gonal-F?

I have an appt tomorrow where I'm hoping more than anything to change from Clomid to Gonal-F, and from what I've read, GF and Puregon are better for women with PCO/S than Menopur.

Thought I'd ask you both so that I can go to my appt armed with even more info (evidence!) in case I need to try and persuade my cons.

Thanks in advance, and all the best for your IUIs  

kd


----------



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone

My scan went ok.  I have one mature follicle and a couple of medium size.  I did my trigger shot last night and am booked in for IUI tomorrow.  Do they scan again before the IUI?  I have been given Cyclogest, did you start taking it before IUI or after?

KD - I wasn't given a choice of injectible, they just gave me Gonal F, I wasn't even aware that there was an alternative until I joined FF.  I think they are all very similar though and I have to say, alot better than Clomid.

Jen
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Jeni, 

glad your scan went ok   I didn't get scanned again once i'd done my trigger shot but i think some clinics do.

You start taking the cyclogest the same day you have your iui in the evening and then every 12 hours.

Good luck for tomorrow    

kd- i was only given Puregon so i can't help you with the others i'm afraid but i have to agree with Jeni, it was SO much better than Clomid! How long have you been on Clomid, is this your first iui? Lots of luck for your appointment tomorrow    hope you can persuade your consultant to give you what you want   

Shemonkey   xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks both  

I might be doing Gonal / Puregon with natural BMS rather than IUI as my DH's sperm are all ok and we've 'only' had two months on Clomid.  But, tbh, I would be fine doing IUI right away!

I must've been one of the few lucky ones to get away with practically no s/e on Clomid; just a few hot flashes and a dry mouth.  Looking to change to a different treatment because it thinned out my lining, despite giving me some good follies each month.

Just seems to be constant trial and error, doesn't it?!

Good luck for tomorrow Jeni


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Jeni,

Just wondering how your insem went and how you are feeling now you are on the dreaded 2ww? If you want to join us on the iui girls ttc thread there are loads of girls at the same stage as you or who have already been through treatment, and also quite a few bfps too  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Link to thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196782.435

xxx


----------

